# Billy White - Cackler Box



## Cane_Creek (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the Hustlin' Hen by Billy White and was pleased to hear that they can still be ordered directly from Billy White.  He also makes a long box called "The Cackler Box".  I'm in the market for a good long box and I'm thinking of ordering that one.  Just curious if anyone has used this one?


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cane_Creek said:


> I love the Hustlin' Hen by Billy White and was pleased to hear that they can still be ordered directly from Billy White.  He also makes a long box called "The Cackler Box".  I'm in the market for a good long box and I'm thinking of ordering that one.  Just curious if anyone has used this one?



I dont know about the cacklin box, My grandfather gave me an old hustlin hen, love that call...


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought his long box was the screaming hen.........    I could very well be wrong......  post when you order it please


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cane_Creek said:


> I love the Hustlin' Hen by Billy White and was pleased to hear that they can still be ordered directly from Billy White.  He also makes a long box called "The Cackler Box".  I'm in the market for a good long box and I'm thinking of ordering that one.  Just curious if anyone has used this one?



Billy has a kind of funky shaped slate called an "Alabama Cackler" but i don't of any other Billy White box calls called a "Cackler". If he does have one, Robbie at Solo Archery in Albany would be the guy to ask about it. HTH, Robert


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah the cackler......  wasn't a trough call, with a piece of slate in the middle?   shaped like a coffin or something right?


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 11, 2009)

Wasn't the cackler box made by a man named Lipscomb? He & Billy were good friends? Lipscomb is in Mickles first book? 

     BOB


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 11, 2009)

Billy makes a long box called the "Cackler Box".

I have one and it is a good long box with with a raspy break to it.

The slate call is a trough type call with the wooden sound chamber held together by rubber bands, a pretty unique and good sounding call also.  I think it was patterned after an old style call that was made by another maker in Alabama.  I have one of these also that I run in the woods sometimes.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 12, 2009)

va longbeard said:


> Billy makes a long box called the "Cackler Box".
> 
> I have one and it is a good long box with with a raspy break to it.
> 
> The slate call is a trough type call with the wooden sound chamber held together by rubber bands, a pretty unique and good sounding call also.  I think it was patterned after an old style call that was made by another maker in Alabama.  I have one of these also that I run in the woods sometimes.



VALongbeard do you like yours a lot?  Does it cut good?  I really need one I can cut good and loud on for locating birds, then I switch to a mouth call.  I use to have a long box by Doug Camp but it fell out of my turkey vest last year while hunting 

I'll probably order one today...


----------



## blindhog (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you tried a Scott's Cutter?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 12, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> I thought his long box was the screaming hen........




that's Doug Camp's long box


----------



## hawglips (Feb 12, 2009)

I ran one at a show a few years back and it sounded great, but I didn't buy it.  I'm regretting that now, since the price has gone up by quite a bit.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 12, 2009)

blindhog said:


> Have you tried a Scott's Cutter?



No.  I'm not really "in the know" on longboxes... I've only ever owned one and that was my Doug Camp that I lost.  So I'm in the market for a good one.  

My hustlin' hen sounds so good I figure Billy's long box must be good as well.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 12, 2009)

To me Billy's long box is good sounding call with good cutts.

I am sure you want be disappointed.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 12, 2009)

Gadget said:


> that's Doug Camp's long box



thanks.......   I found out 20 mins ago......     don't know why that was stuck in my head  have you got one or heard one?    it's the most rediculas loud thing ever made ......  when you play it, you feel like the call is three feet long.   I thought it was a joke when I first saw it   it's ear peircing loud


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> thanks.......   I found out 20 mins ago......     don't know why that was stuck in my head  have you got one or heard one?    it's the most rediculas loud thing ever made ......  when you play it, you feel like the call is three feet long.   I thought it was a joke when I first saw it   it's ear peircing loud




Yeah I've heard it....... they scream...... 

got three screaming hens, made by the inventor of the design Junior Robinson, he taught Doug how to make them and allowed him to use the design, Doug used to work for Junior building calls and is where he learned.


Also have 5 or 6 of the unfair advantage double sided short box and the sidewinder single, a couple of those were made by Doug, the rest Junior.


SheldonMOAC is the biggest collector I know of Doug Camp and Junior Robinson calls, he's got a display case full of em.


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys I have an alabama cackler I bought from solo a couple of years ago (paid $90) the only trouble with it is the striker tip flare was sanded off to make it like a regular striker. Needless to say  I couldn't play it very well so it's been hanging in my  barn in the package with the price tag on it. I think that was the last time I went to Solo. Anyway if anyone wants it make me an offer. I'll get the camera and run out and take a few pics of it. Let me know through pm and i'll email the pics cause i don't think I know how to post them here.


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 14, 2009)

Pictures are taken and ready to send if anyone might be interested.


----------



## bowonly2000 (Apr 4, 2010)

redneckacorn, do you still have the alabama cackler?


----------



## muckalee (Apr 4, 2010)

yes the cackler box made by Billy White is good as is the hustlin hen box call.


----------

